# Still looking for a nice bike 1933-41



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I thinned out my collection to raise funds to buy a really nice or unique bike.  I just picked up 55Tbirds 1939 Twin Flex but I'd like to find one more nice complete bike.  I've been looking at the nice 41 Colson Clipper and a 39 Pacemaker they are in excellent shape just out of my reach.  The bike doesn't need to be OG paint, restored or painted at all.  I'd prefer a tank bike and I'm not interested in Schwinns (sorry).  Just send some pics and let's talk.  

Thanks,
Chris (Robertriley)
Robertriley312@hotmail.com


----------



## Curtis68 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Congrats!!!*

Congrats on the TwinFlex.  That is a beautiful bike.  One day I'd like to owe one myself.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 29, 2015)

Mark


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2015)

Chris



Robertriley said:


> Mark


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 30, 2015)

Curly


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 30, 2015)

Moe..


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2015)

Three of my favorites !


----------



## biker (Apr 30, 2015)

Where's Joe?


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 30, 2015)

It's all about bent seat tubes... I'd find a way to make the Pacemaker a part of my collection if I had the chance (or money...)


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 30, 2015)

coast swap meet Sunday at the pike in long beach early I am bringing # my self for sale  37 , 39  , 47
be there early


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 30, 2015)

I'll be there before the sun rises Jim


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 30, 2015)

I will be there bringing some great roadmaster stuff


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 30, 2015)

I think CWCman is turning into more of a Elgin man even a little rollFast too


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 30, 2015)

I am bringing  some elgin and rollfast stuff  also


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 30, 2015)

Roadmaster stuff! now you got my heart pumping...

I'll have my 36 Rollfast out for the ride Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh....was that supposed to be a secret Eddie?   Lol, bring the Elgin and RollFast stuff....he will be checking it out.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 30, 2015)

see you early Chris ?


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 30, 2015)

I think I will bring some Huffman Dayton stuff also just for kicks and maybe some Shelby parts


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 30, 2015)

Wowzers, I will now!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 30, 2015)

I need a chaingaurd for my 37 Firestone


----------

